# la vittima è ritornata o ritornato



## Delfinen

La spia, la guardia e la vittima sono nomi femminili che possano indicare sia una persona maschile che femminile. Ma in una frase, come si fa, dopo aver stabilito che si tratta di un uomo?

La vittima, Leo Bruni, è ritornata/o a casa alle dieci, è subito entrata/o e ha acceso la luce. Ha visto i ladri e si è nascosta/o.
La guardia è venuta/o, un uomo di due metri.
Ho incontrato parecchi uomini interessanti nella vita, per esempio una spia che era veramente simpatica/o.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Vittima è un sostantivo femminile e quindi quello è il genere dei participi e degli aggettivi.



Delfinen said:


> La vittima, Leo Bruni, è ritornat*a* a casa alle dieci, è subito entrat*a* e ha acceso la luce. Ha visto i ladri e si è nascost*a*


----------



## francisgranada

*La* *vittima* è ritornat*a*, *Leo Bruni* è ritornat*o*. 

Quindi sarebbe:
La vittima, Leo Bruni, è ritornat*a* a casa alle dieci ...
Leo Bruni, la vittima,  è ritornat*o* a casa alle dieci ...


----------



## Starless74

Non c'è alcun dubbio che il primo predicato: _è ritornat_*a* debba concordare con il soggetto: _la vittima_;
sui predicati successivi (_è entrata/o_, _si è nascosta/o_) personalmente sarei più flessibile,
anzi tenderei al maschile essendo comunque esplicitato che si tratta di un uomo.
Ma forse è solo un mio vezzo...

*Edit*: anche "_la spia"_ era "_simpatic_*a"* senz'alcun dubbio.


----------



## Delfinen

Starless74 said:


> Non c'è alcun dubbio che il primo predicato: _è ritornat_*a* debba concordare con il soggetto: _la vittima_;
> sui predicati successivi (_è entrata/o_, _si è nascosta/o_) personalmente sarei più flessibile,
> anzi tenderei al maschile essendo comunque esplicitato che si tratta di un uomo.
> Ma forse è solo un mio vezzo...
> 
> *Edit*: anche "_la spia"_ era "_simpatic_*a"* senz'alcun dubbio.


Quindi, tutti sanno che la forma femminile è quella corretta, e la grammatica "vince", ma a volte "si sbaglia" parlando perché pensando a un uomo sarebbe logico concordare in maschile. Ho capito bene?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Starless74 said:


> sui predicati successivi (_è entrata/o_, _si è nascosta/o_) personalmente sarei più flessibile1


Nel caso specifico adotterei la soluzione già proposta da @francisgranada: "Leo Bruni, la vittima, è tornato...". Fra l'altro "la vittima è tornata" suona un po' bizzarro visto che una vittima ormai non può fare proprio nulla.


Delfinen said:


> La guardia è venuta/o, un uomo di due metri


Questo giro di frase non funziona. Una delle possibili alternative: "È venuta la guardia, un uomo di due metri".


----------



## lorenzos

Delfinen said:


> La guardia è venuta/o, un uomo di due metri.


La guardia (la sentinella, la vedetta, la guida, la recluta...) è venuta subito, una stanga d'uomo di quasi due metri. 
---
@Pietruzzo Anche se la vittima non necessariamente è un morto, la frase è sì un po' traballante:
- La vittima, Leo Bruni, *è *ritornata a casa alle dieci...  
Prima di tornare a casa e sorprendervi i ladri, il povero Leo Bruni non era ancora vittima, perciò
- La vittima, Leo Bruni, *era* ritornata a casa alle dieci...
Io direi, oggi
- Il Milan, la vincitrice dello scudetto, *aveva* perso in casa col Sassuolo.
e non
- Il Milan, la vincitrice dello scudetto, *ha* perso in casa col Sassuolo.


----------



## francisgranada

Starless74 said:


> anche "_la spia"_ era "_simpatic_*a"* senz'alcun dubbio.


Interessante per me (non madrelingua) .... Quindi nessun italiano direbbe "lo spia" nel caso di un uomo?


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Quindi nessun italiano direbbe "lo spia"


No!
''Lo spia'' (in altro contesto) vorrebbe dire ''egli lo spia/lo sta spiando''.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Una volta tanto che l'italiano non è maschilista tutti si lamentano


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> ''Lo spia'' (isolato) vorrebbe dire ''egli lo spia/lo sta spiando''.


Sì, chiaro (< dal verbo _spiare_).


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Il Milan, la vincitrice dello scudetto, *aveva* perso in casa col Sassuolo.


Non capisco questa scelta. Io direi senz'altro "il vincitore" o, semmai, "la squadra vincitrice".


----------



## Delfinen

Pietruzzo said:


> Una volta tanto che l'italiano non è maschilista tutti si lamentano


😅 Io direi che gli italiani non siano mai d'accordo sulla propria lingua, ma non vedo nessun lamento 😉

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## lorenzos

Delfinen said:


> ma non vedo nessun lamento


In effetti... è difficile vederli, i lamenti  
@Pietruzzo È sottinteso: Il Milan, la (squadra) vincitrice...


----------



## danieleferrari

Delfinen said:


> 😅 Io direi che gli italiani non siano mai d'accordo sulla propria lingua, ma non vedo nessun lamento 😉


Alla fin fine ci mettiamo tutti (o quasi) d'accordo, suvvia .


----------



## Olaszinhok

Delfinen said:


> 😅 Io direi che gli italiani non siano *sono *mai d'accordo sulla propria lingua, ma non vedo nessun lamento 😉


Soprattutto quando si tratta di usare il congiuntivo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> @Pietruzzo È sottinteso: Il Milan, la (squadra) vincitrice...


Visto che siamo fuori argomento mi limito a dire che non sono d'accordo.


----------



## Delfinen

😅 Q.E.D.
Seguire i discorso è sempre interessante però 🙃


----------



## lorenzos

Olaszinhok said:


> Delfinen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 😅 Io direi che gli italiani non siano *sono *mai d'accordo sulla propria lingua, ma non vedo nessun lamento 😉
> 
> 
> 
> Soprattutto quando si tratta di usare il congiuntivo.
Click to expand...

A me sembra che "_io direi_" valga "_mi sembra/sembrerebbe_" oppure "_ho l'impressione/la sensazione_" e quindi preferirei il congiuntivo


----------



## Olaszinhok

lorenzos said:


> A me sembra che "_io direi_" valga "_mi sembra/sembrerebbe_" oppure "_ho l'impressione/la sensazione_" e quindi preferirei il congiuntiv


Invece per me, _io direi _è soltanto una forma attenuata di _dico_ e pertanto ci va l'indicativo. Tra l'altro, alle mie orecchie quel congiuntivo suona davvero stonato. Spero non solo a me, immagino pure per le due persone che mi hanno dato un  
Aggiungo che se ci fossero state davvero le tue proposte alternative, chiaramente si sarebbe impiegato il congiuntivo.
_Anche se_ potrebbe voler dire _sebbene, quantunque_, ma non mi pare che si usi il congiuntivo, vi sono delle reggenze da rispettare.
Si potrebbe dare un'occhiata anche a questo:
Il Congiuntivo o il condizionale?


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> per me, _io direi _è soltanto una forma attenuata di _dico_ e pertanto ci va l'indicativo.


Anche per me.  Invece userei di preferenza il congiuntivo (''dell'irrealtà'') nella frase ''*non* direi che gli italiani siano d'accordo...''.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> '*non* direi che gli italiani siano d'accordo...''.


Anche con _non dico _userei il congiuntivo._ Non dico che sia brutto/a però._..


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io direi che la discussione non riguarda, ancora una volta, il congiuntivo (come tra l'altro ben sapete).


----------

